# LimeLight Box



## Limelight (1/3/15)

Coming soon!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (1/3/15)

No, dont do this to me, nooooooooooooo, I must have one. Anymore info, @Limelight

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jakey (1/3/15)

Sons school fees, gone!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## VandaL (1/3/15)

Looks like it will be running a dna 40 judging from the wattage displayed and ohm meter. The say on Facebook in a comment it wil be made with wood. Details and specs coming soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (1/3/15)

Nice.

From what I've seen with their pipes, they make high quality products, so I'll definitely keep an eye on this one!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## andro (1/3/15)

this is gonna be for @Oupa to import.......i have 2 of limelight epipe and the craftmanship is fantastic .....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (1/3/15)

I have a Limelight as well, so I don't even need to see this mod before I buy, just take my money now...................
I absolutely love these guys products!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Oupa (1/3/15)

Yip, this should be good!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Limelight (2/3/15)

Will be good, guys, I will make sure to update you with photos and specification. What I can say now is that it is 100% made in the house, (excluding the chip), each piece has been designed and machined by us. I have been working for more than a year on this one, as far as materials go, these materials have never been used on a vaping device so far, sorry I can't reveal anything more right now 

I will let you know once the list launches, there will be only 99 pieces available 

Cheers

Dejan

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (2/4/15)

Just a bit more. Looks stunning!
It's the biggest pics I could get.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/15)

Oh wow that looks awesome... hard to tell the real size... but this has sparked my interest for sure!


----------



## TylerD (2/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh wow that looks awesome... hard to tell the real size... but this has sparked my interest for sure!


If I squint, I can see the dimensions kind of.

Height - 80mm
Width - 50mm
And I think 28mm thick.

Looks like an awesome size!

Bit bigger than a Reo mini.
Dimensioned on my hand.

Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 5


----------



## andro (2/4/15)

I like the look of it . but IMO the size is not really appealing . i love their products ( i own 2 pipes) and it look like this will be a really nice top end finish product as well. well done

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Limelight (3/4/15)

And here are the different stone covers.

One more thing, the price is 400 Euro, each pair of additional plates is 35 euro.

And all Limelight e-pipe owners get a 10% discount as a thank you





Vape on!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Philip Dunkley (4/4/15)

@Limelight Okay, Just Pre-ordered, Get in quick, Limited edition!!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## RIEFY (4/4/15)

Philly you could have bought the variant in the claasies and have change for joose


----------



## RIEFY (4/4/15)

ah only see now you dont use clones my bad


----------



## Philip Dunkley (4/4/15)

No Prob, Plus I'm a huge Limelight fan!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (4/4/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> @Limelight Okay, Just Pre-ordered, Get in quick, Limited edition!!


----------



## Philip Dunkley (4/4/15)

@Andre, this time you are not pulling out!!!!
Sell stuff, whatever it takes, this is a must purchase!!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Andre (4/4/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> @Andre, this time you are not pulling out!!!!
> Sell stuff, whatever it takes, this is a must purchase!!


Lol, too expensive for me, but a work of art no doubt.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Limelight (10/4/15)

Hello, guys, here is an update on the BOX internals. If you have any questions, feel free to ask. We are working hard on the bits and pieces and hope to start assembling soon, we will keep you updated and share photos along the way.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## free3dom (10/4/15)

Limelight said:


> Hello, guys, here is an update on the BOX internals. If you have any questions, feel free to ask. We are working hard on the bits and pieces and hope to start assembling soon, we will keep you updated and share photos along the way.


Stunning!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DoubleD (11/4/15)

free3dom said:


> Stunning!



+1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Limelight (19/4/15)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Limelight (19/4/15)

Autumn Rustic







Silver Shine

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Limelight (1/8/15)




----------

